# I'm glad I have my AK's!!!



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Looks like my AR will be a paper weight soon with the prices of ammo at over a dollar a round vs $.28 a round for the AK's. *

*I hope nobody uses an AK in a shooting then AK's will be in the same boat. I guess the Liberal Gun haters are getting their way after all.:blink:*


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Turtle,

Bet your AK goes the way of the AR. Way overpriced, if you can find one, and no ammo anywhere. Feinstein/Pellosi will have to come up with a new acronym for the AR - EBG (evil black gun) will no longer apply.


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

Only reason ak stuff has not blown up like ar is the number of owners. Ar owners outnumber ak owners 100 to 1. They dont sell aks at walmart or academy. You think ammo is high now, wait until they sign the nato treaty and ban all imports. No more cheap Russian ammo. No more aks. Good luck to all of us.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

AK stuff is already outrageous. What used to be a $450 WASR is now $1000+


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Ar owners outnumber ak owners 100 to 1.


That's some funny shit! People with AK's tend to not show them off as much as the AR guys.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll don't have any AR's or AK's....! I repeat ya'll don't have any AR's or AK's!!! When the price skyrocketed, ya'll sold them fer some great bank!!!! Not sure who you sold them too but THEY ARE NO LONGER IN YOUR POSSESSION!!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Jason said:


> Ya'll don't have any AR's or AK's....! I repeat ya'll don't have any AR's or AK's!!! When the price skyrocketed, ya'll sold them fer some great bank!!!! Not sure who you sold them too but THEY ARE NO LONGER IN YOUR POSSESSION!!!!!


The guy was a resident of my state and said he could legally own a firearm. I was just so distraught over everything that I forgot to gouge and came out losing money on the deal. That is why my bank account never reflected the sales of all my firearms, but I feel better relying on the government to secure me, my house and belongings.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> The guy was a resident of my state and said he could legally own a firearm. I was just so distraught over everything that I forgot to gouge and came out losing money on the deal. That is why my bank account never reflected the sales of all my firearms, but I feel better relying on the government to secure me, my house and belongings.


Yeah...what he said.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Now you are learning......hahaaha


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

olesoandso said:


> Only reason ak stuff has not blown up like ar is the number of owners. Ar owners outnumber ak owners 100 to 1. They dont sell aks at walmart or academy. You think ammo is high now, wait until they sign the nato treaty and ban all imports. No more cheap Russian ammo. No more aks. Good luck to all of us.


I thought original AKs weren't allowed, only the ones made by the US. But i might be mistaken.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Bay Ranger said:


> Turtle,
> 
> Bet your AK goes the way of the AR. Way overpriced, if you can find one, and no ammo anywhere. Feinstein/Pellosi will have to come up with a new acronym for the AR - EBG (evil black gun) will no longer apply.


*I have found some good deals on bulk ammo but not near as good as it used to be. I can see them going the way of the AR soon. I wish I had more money to buy some with but oh well. *

*What really sucks is that these anti gun laws don't seem to get reversed very often if at all. Like the first retarded Assault weapons ban, it had a sunset clause but if it took a vote would still be in effect. *

*Looks like the first step in dissarming us is soon to be law, what follows is text book. Why can't people see whats happening right in front of our eyes. If they start to confiscate any of our weapons by going door to door once they have the addresses of all " Law obiding citizens" weapons, does that not fall into the catagory of a tyranical Government, as well as " Being infrindged on"? Which is the very reason we have the 2nd Amendment to begin with.*


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Paolo said:


> I thought original AKs weren't allowed, only the ones made by the US. But i might be mistaken.


Correct.
We don't have AKs, they are AKMs.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*almost right*

The AKM is the ak-modern....this means its a stamped receiver gun instead of milled. The Norinco Polytech Legend series was milled and is very collectible. And are both sporting rifles...to be an assault rifle it would need a selector switch for full auto...

doggfish

your best friend you have never met.


----------

